# Help id



## fishmeat (May 5, 2012)

So I got this guy from my local petsmart labeled "Aulonocara jacobfreibergi". Im wondering why kind he is. Its not the best picture and Im heading to work so I can post another when im off. From what im reading its most likely a Eureka Red. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Probably a 'Eureka' more or less. Mass market bred, so the fish can very alot. They seem to have those shipped into the store hormoned for color so they will sell, and the artificial color wears off.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Definitely hormoned. The color will fade in a couple weeks, and it may or may not color up again depending on if it's male or female.


----------



## fishmeat (May 5, 2012)

Thanks guys! Pretty sure it is in fact a male so we'll see how he turns out!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I am not going to be much help ID wise, its clearly tiny and prob hybrid but surely you understand buying Aulonocara from Petsmart only enourages em to buy more poorly bred hormone fed small Aulonocara hybrids that mostly die. 
Yep it has male colours but thats due to it being hormone fed. Both male and female get the colour from it to sell em quick to hobbyists who know no better. I kind of feel sorry for the whole cichlid buisness and customers when I see stuff like this.


----------



## fishmeat (May 5, 2012)

Anal and dorsal fins are pointed. I've read that this method in sexing is pretty accurate and has worked for me several times. I understand the hormone fed aspect of it which is why I pay no attention to color as far as sexing. And I'm perfectly fine with buying this little guy and giving him a great home compared to dying in a tank at petsmart or being taken home by someone who has an unsuitable tank and an early grave for him. I also support my local Michigan Cichlid Association members and buy from respectable breeders in my state. Sad to you but I feel fine knowing I'm giving this guy a fighting chance and a great home. As for this thread, pretty sure it was intended for helpful input on identifying this fellow of mine which has already been done. Thank you all.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The hormones do make the fins grow long, so that is not really a way to sex them. I suppose if it was the most coloured up in the tank, that might mean it might be male. You can always try and see what you end up with. I doubt it is a hybrid thou maybe they have mixed localities of the species.

There are questions about whether hormoned fish end up normal.... some don't, some claim they do. Many believe it is harmful, but I don't know if anyone has done real studies.


----------



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

I would say Eureka as well. Mine looked very similar to yours at about 1.5", without the blue dorsal. The blue came about 2 months later along with more orange on the top of his head, and blue cheeks and a white stripe along the top of his dorsal. His dorsal and anal fin are also pointed and getting longer.


----------

